# Bay Window VW Camper



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A newly purchased VW Type 2 1977 'pop top' camper van :clap:

Im picking it up in a few days....

I was a bit sceptical when the wife floated the idea a few months ago but after begrudgingly making the right noises and going to see a few of them the idea grew on me, the kids are going mad for it. The reality of camping out in one may not live up to the idea but only time will tell, its not perfect but in pretty good shape for its age, it will be nice to have something to tinker with and gradually get how we like it.... 

I think I have embraced middle age now......... Until I get the Porsche style wheels of course, always wanted a set of them on my Beetle back in the day... :bag:

Sellers pic until I can take my own...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it a splitty?

I absolutely love these. I went to uni in Cornwall, and a few of my pals had these or bugs. We'd cruise round Newquay on the weekends, surfing during the day and then to Berties or tall trees at night. Great times.

You'll have great fun with it - well done!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

very nice bay you have there. they can be massive money pits ,a friend of mine converts them for a living and ive helped out with the wiring on a few and the limit to how far you go is endless. he has a 20 something window splitty and although it looks amazing until you find out how much its cost and how many man hours its taken him it makes you think il settle for a modern one.

im going to get a t5 next and convert it myself but for now il put up with my tent.

enjoy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers! No, not a splitty, would have needed double the budget for a decent one! We decided that whilst the Splitty ( Pre 68, see, Im getting geeky already ) is the coolest one, this needs to be a usable camper with decent electrics etc , not a 'collectable' etc.... So we hope weve made a good compromise between a 'cool' vintage Camper and a practical weekend away fun bus...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Jase, yeah, we have no illusions about trying to run a 35 year old van and not spend money on it as it needs it, hopefully the major bills have been seen by previous owners but time will tell, were happy not to have a show spec one but one that is basically sound, looks good and is reliable....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think that is wonderful Jase, beautiful machines, have an inkling that this story will run and run, hope it has a happy ending. 

I am not brave enough (or rich enough) to take on one of these, I am though thinking about a brick (T25). The T5's are great but have no soul, yet, maybe in 20 years!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> A newly purchased VW Type 2 1977 'pop top' camper van :clap:
> 
> Im picking it up in a few days....


That's great Jason...I'm jealous...really! :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Awefull things, slow, noisy, handles like a pig, smelly as the engine is basically inside the back so there is a fair chance you'll all get gassed well before you get anywhere near a camp site !!!!!

Enjoy

:lol: :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm planning to get something similar soon - though I'm afraid it will be modern, can't be doing with out comforts like heat, light and a loo!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats...

Now all you have to add are the big sunflowers!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

haha cool! Glad youve got it and can start to play... and its a great place to escape when the tantrums start in the house of course...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wish you well with it. There are two critical aspects you need to concern yourself over. First: Will you and your family survive being jammed inside it while it pours rain all vacation long, in some boggy campsite or pasture? Second: As mentioned by Mr. Bond, VW picked the most unholy place they could find to stuff the engine.

I had to repair a few of these at work back in the late 80's/early 90's. After about an hour I usually got a strong "Kill me now" feeling. If it has had a reasonable amount of service done to it over the years, you might do OK, just have a nestegg ready when you go away. If it is going to break, it will do it in a big way, especially when you have no choice but fix it.

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> I wish you well with it. There are two critical aspects you need to concern yourself over. First: Will you and your family survive being jammed inside it while it pours rain all vacation long, in some boggy campsite or pasture? Second: As mentioned by Mr. Bond, VW picked the most unholy place they could find to stuff the engine.
> 
> I had to repair a few of these at work back in the late 80's/early 90's. After about an hour I usually got a strong "Kill me now" feeling. If it has had a reasonable amount of service done to it over the years, you might do OK, just have a nestegg ready when you go away. If it is going to break, it will do it in a big way, especially when you have no choice but fix it.
> 
> ...


You are a bit more subtle than I was, not much but a bit

:lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I remember the first time I had to do something to a Westfalia conversion (I preferred the name Westfailure). It had the water-cooled engine with 50 feet of horrible plumbing. It must have been easier to build one from scratch then to take one apart and put it back together again. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I just thought of something nice to say Jason. You should like the forward control.

Later,

William


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Love to see some more pics when it arrives.

Seen this today, no mechanical or body issues to worry about. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Love to see some more pics when it arrives.
> 
> Seen this today, no mechanical or body issues to worry about. :thumbsup:


Slightly more serious than usual when you get a flat though.

Good luck Jase - only you could find something that'll probably cost more than watches. :notworthy:

Alasdair


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers guys 

I just knew Mr B would say what he said.  ... Ive decided that whilst it is indeed slow , noisy, slow with very dubious brakes handling electrics bla bla and did I say slow? Im lucky enough to have a 'Eurobox' company car that is the exact opposite of the Van, in the van the journey is going to be part of the day(s) out , I will get to see stuff again at 50mph that I dont at errr '70' , its back to basics motoring and Im loving it :thumbup:

And of course if it all goes wrong I wont tell you lot about it :sly:

I picked it up this evening and the journey home was fantastic , Harryhad the biggest grin on his face waving at everyone he could...

Ill keep the thread updated, heres some pics from this evening, there will be more... :bag:

There is plenty to do with it, I want to replace the fitted Jag seats with standard ones, its been reupholstered with a dark velour that needs to be changed, that horrible front grill needs to be cut into a thousand bits and a standard chrome one put on..... And many many more tweaky bits and bobs, but its basically all there and good to go.. 

The pics haven't picked out the colour that well, its more green than the pics suggest....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks fantastic! :clap: Funny, your kids will get zero pleasure from the Â£k's uber-company mobile but they won't stop smiling in that. Interior pics please. It looks very straight, right down to the sill lips, any "surprises" yet? I like the colour too, hope you have many happy days out in it, your kids will always remember this vehicle and think fondly of their "nuts" dad when they are older, great stuff!

You are right, the seats look incongruous (was gong to say "wank"), why would anybody put those in that?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No big surprises yet Mark, its idling a little high, the exhaust is blowing a little and looks elderly but thats it, apart from a little blue switch that we didn't know what it did, so we flicked the switch and the General Lee air horn 'didle dee dee dee diddle dee dee dee dee' bellowed forth.... Hilariously funny on the Huntingdon ring road at rush hour :bag:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres the Ebay advert with some ok photos ....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180667116730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1592wt_1141


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> I just knew Mr B would say what he said.  ...


:lol: :lol:

I spoke from experience, trawling round a load car shows in my mate's 74 a few years ago horrible thing. I even had the newer brick shaped one as a works van, which I did everything possible to kill. I eventually managed to blow the engine up and moved on to a Merc Sprinter, it was like a limo in comparison.



jasonm said:


> No big surprises yet Mark, its idling a little high, the exhaust is blowing a little and looks elderly but


No comment :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks ok to me, not that I want one. LOL. I reckon its pretty much ready to go, maybe just give it a service and press it into action! ... get some breakdown cover fist tho...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I just thought of something nice to say Jason. You should like the forward control.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


More like "forward un-control" :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Jase, though it could do with a new paint job...










 :rofl:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> And of course if it all goes wrong I wont tell you lot about it :sly:


C'mon man...this could turn into the greatest thread EVER. 



MarkF said:


> I like the colour too, hope you have many happy days out in it, your kids will always remember this vehicle and think fondly of their "nuts" dad when they are older, great stuff!


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

SharkBike said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > And of course if it all goes wrong I will tell you lot about it
> ...


Fixed it for you.

As a lover of classics I can advise that every Journey will be an adventure, the wife/kids will give the van a name, and complete strangers will chat to you in petrol stations and car parks.

Keep it in good fettle, and when (if) you decide to get shot of it in a few years, the residuals might surprise you.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Big Bad Boris said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Its got a name already, the decision was Harrys ( 4 ) , he wanted to call it 'Bossyboots' for reasons only known to a four year old, its now just 'Boots'


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

First surprise today.. Its been raining a lot today but stopped and the sun came out.... Got in, wound down the window and elbow out pulled off the drive and turned left ..... About 5 gallons of water that had been collected in the fiberglass roof rack 'dip' then sloshed out and all over the drivers door and me through the open window


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:rofl: Any witnesses?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I hope not :bag:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Well done Jason, glad you got it all sorted - looks retrotastic 70's Beige my favourite colour :thumbup:

Hope all the Millars have great fun in it :band:

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 70's Beige


Beige? Beige?

I think your new specs did take some damage in the 'incident' 

I think its 'Mango green' according to my new friends on the camper forum..... :nerd: ) cue 'camper' jokes)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what gets me is on the ebay add it says he just had it resprayed, that means somebody actually chose that colour!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He chose well


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I like the colour too, hope you have many happy days out in it, your kids will always remember this vehicle and think fondly of their "nuts" dad when they are older, great stuff!
> ...


No they won't, imagine the nursery playground conversations. Where did you go this weekend then Bud. Oh my Dad took us to a nice field outside Blackpool, what about you then ????? We went to Disneyland.

Roll on 20 years, and it will be, now then Marti how's it going, Disneyland, fooking hell, we were never that lucky The Old Geezer used drag us all over in this smelly old sh!tbox still at least I'm old enough to make my own choice now.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont worry, he will still get to go to Disneyland







:yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Friday night we made a spur of the moment decision to spend the night in the Camper!

It was more to check out the awning / tent that came with it and to see how the kids got on with it..

We left it a bit late in the day really, we were battling a fairly strong wind and it was going on for 7-8 o clock before we got the tent up so were were not in the best of moods, the kids eventually settled down and slept through till 0700 so that was pretty good I think, we woke up with the dawn chorus so a bit bleary eyed, we were only in the field at the back of Alys folks house in Ramsey in case we had to abort in the middle of the night 

So, all in all not too bad, we learnt a few things about the awning, like which way around it goes and how we need to buy some decent tent pegs and a proper mallet and tent peg extractor 

The sunset across the fen fields was nice though..

The relective panals in the windows are blackout and insulating thermal inserts.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah Tick fen at sunset if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, from Forty Foot looking over to Whittlesey / Peterborough


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah not Tick fen then but across the mere and glass moor, after I posted I realised they were the other wind turbines


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

oh lordy lordy









memories of me childhood in the mid 70's to early 80's.









we had an orange and white one where the roof went up and stayed horizontal.









to be fair they are prolly not all bad memories.









needless to say they are not as bad as caravans **, but, still should be banned from the road during daylight hours.









funniest thing ever was - while waiting for a ferry - being held up when a VW convoy of campers and beetles kept breaking down as they tried to get off.

to be fair as long as you have a support vehicle for your trips, and plan your stops within walking distance of a nice hotel or B&B you will be fine.









i bloomin' hate retro, i was there the first time and it was rubbish then too; that said ENJOY !

** it goes without saying that all caravans should be used for live fire practise or demolition training.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is NOT a Caravan :boxing:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good mate :yes:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Myself and a friend put an LE 1800 flat fan in my Samba once; happy days.

He had a flat six in his '63 split!

I love the steering wheel most of all; like a big flat bus wheel...

Love the 'vans, nearly as much as I did my Type 181.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> So, all in all not too bad, we learnt a few things about the awning, like which way around it goes and how we need to buy some decent tent pegs and a proper mallet and tent peg extractor


Good start. :thumbsup:

I hate camping and campers, mainly because I've done it before.







Anyway, that being said, get some old fashioned 12 inch spiral eavestrough spikes and a claw hammer. It's cheap, simple and effective for pegging.

Later,

William


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Get yourself a Towsure catalogue

http://www.towsure.com/

Lots of gadgets, gizmos & bits of plastic you never knew existed but now you do... you absolutely *need* them :to_become_senile:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

was at a local M'cD's the other day (waiting for my car to be MOT'd and I needed a coffee) and had my daughter with me, they have quite a small car park, cul de sac style and there is a sign saying NO CARAVANS mainly cos most people can't reverse out. Anyway there's a huge F/O motor home parked there, Daughter says dad that sign says no caravans, it's a motorhome not a caravan love, she replies they're all the same aren't they? 

I remember clearly doing a practice camp in my garden when my 1st two were kids, woke up at 6 am on my own! Wife and kids couldn't sleep so went back in the house around 2 ish! Lightweights!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

jasonm said:


> It is NOT a Caravan :boxing:


true, true. the correct term is caravanette. from the latin for small self propelled (if you can call it that) caravan.

still more room at breakfast in the 'otel for us while you oiks is out in the fields.









just the sound of those god awful air-cooled engines brings back memories of midges and rain.









but seriously though, you enjoy it mate!










so is there a VW camper watch to go with it?

camper watch!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im coming to South Wales in 2 weeks time, ( not in my Camper Van ) Wanna meet up ? :boxing:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> what gets me is on the ebay add it says he just had it resprayed, that means somebody actually chose that colour!


I think he got interrupted half way through the respray - that looks like a primer coat.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Philistines ............. :bb:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Im coming to South Wales in 2 weeks time, ( not in my Camper Van ) Wanna meet up ? :boxing:


welcome anytime you are passing J28 of the M4


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Des, we will see how we go...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

blimey youve even actually used it... eeek


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> blimey youve even actually used it... eeek


Yes.....and he made it back! :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Im coming to South Wales in 2 weeks time, ( not in my Camper Van ) Wanna meet up ? :boxing:


are you meeting up with stu jase? coz if you are let me know where and il see if im free.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

ah that looks awesome Jase, I'm jealous - does it have a stove or owt inside it?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well done Jase, an explorer you are.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Jason as there was a reference to this elsewhere, do tell, how are the adventures in camping going?

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers William..

Ill update this evening


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I still have some Membership Application Forms from my days as Chairman of the British Caravanners Club (Scotland) up in the loft msl:

Our very first outing in our very first van was to Melrose in the borders, and it was snowing when we arrived - 'twas an early Easter year. We managed two nights of frozentodeff and came home, but then we camped for the next twenty plus years on and off! :yes:

Consider joining one or both big clubs, The Camping and Caravanning Club or the other lot - the Caravan Club, and give rallies a try - great for families, weekends away dead cheap, run by members for the members, non-commercial. There's also the MCC - Motor Caravanners Club - AKA the Snails, they do the same. A raly is normally held on a non-commercial area/site, mostly with loos, some with electrics, and you will rapidly make friends, plus there's social activities at most rallies. Worth a tryand much cheaper than paying full whack on the big sites. :lol:

Google on them Jason, you can see where there's a rally near you and pop along to see what it's like, although the law says you can't stay unless you're a member :to_become_senile:

We never turned anyone away if they were thinking of joining


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the advice Mel...

However......

I will pull my eyes out with fish hooks before having anything to do with caravans :bag: 

The wife intends to join the CC but thats up to her, im not ready to own a tartan blanket or a seat bead cover just yet, I understand this are obligatory accompaniments to being a member...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Thanks for the advice Mel...
> 
> However......
> 
> ...


Didn't you just outbid me on a bead seat cover on the bay the other night Jase?? :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Right then... 

Since my last update we have been away at Camper Jam  and had a great time, lovely weather and lots of stuff to see and buy and music, funfair and auto-jumble etc.....

Kids loved it, we didnt get too stressed out by trying to keep them from running off ( well, just a little bit ) and started to get a little bit annoyed by the sound system still going at 1 am, but we kinda knew what it was about before we went.....

Learned some more lessons, like, we dont need the behemoth of an awning we have just for 1 night away so we will get a smaller one for the weekends and save the biggie for the weeks away, if that ever happens....

The van performed faultlessly on its longest run with us so far to date, doing the 100 mile trip in a little over 2 hours each way, the only blip was the leisure battery drained pronto when we attached our new cooler to it, its too weedy a battery ( normal car one ) to act as a leisure battery so a big ampage one is on the list...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Looks good Jase. Look for a deep cycle marine battery. Get the biggest one you can find/fit/afford. They are designed to withstand being discharged and recharged, and last much longer than auto/truck batteries do. 

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What William says about batteries - a car/truck battery will only do if it comes for free, you are better with a pukka Leisure/Marine battery, pay the tad or two extra. Keep an eye out for a cheapo solar panel, about a 1.5 Amp one, you can leave this charging the Leisure battery onsite without worrying about cooking it, if you come across a bigger solar panel, you NEED a controller for it to avoid cooking/overcharging. :lol:

If only department - I put a good working solar panel on a freebie on local Gumtree December last year! Wish I'd known now! Went in two days 

Gumtree quite good up our way for freebie stuff like that - worth looking and collecting. There used to be a free-standing awning for the back of VW campers, you could drive out and zip it up, ideal for weekenders.

You're probably "better" joining the CCC with a camper van, the CC lot can be a bit - - well Uppah Clahss about camper vans. The Camping and Caravanning Club is more what's in the title and they have a Motor Van section as well as a Trailer Tent and Camper section - more run riot child friendly - and we all mix up together, vans, campers, big motoprhomes, tents, cyclists even at the really big annual ralies - up to 2000 plus units


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers guys, great tip about the marine battery William, cheers, and great shout regarding the solar panel Mel... :thumbsup:

I spoke at length to a guy at the show about batteries and he said the same thing about deep charges, a car battery and the Halfords chargers are just concerned with getting to 12v to start the cars, leisure batteries need long slow stepped charging to get the amps up ....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Cheers guys, great tip about the marine battery William, cheers, and great shout regarding the solar panel Mel... :thumbsup:
> 
> I spoke at length to a guy at the show about batteries and he said the same thing about deep charges, a car battery and the Halfords chargers are just concerned with getting to 12v to start the cars, leisure batteries need long slow stepped charging to get the amps up ....


It's an old rule of lead acid bateries, always charge at the lowest/slowest setting you can to maximse the charge and overall life of your battery. 

Later,

William

P.S. - Those high amperage quick charger/starters leave a lot of work for your alternator to do as well, and may shorten it's life.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Impressive awning !!!!

What about a small generator, you get some neat quiet ones now a days for not a lot of money. Good enough for a couple of lights, your cooler and a bit of battery charging.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Why not join http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/ ?

Lots of useful info there, and advice can be sought.

Stay away from gennies if you can, noisy smelly things, and unless you get a clean sinewave output one, can fry your electrics.

1. More, better batteries

2. Solar Panel

3. EHU

...

100. Generator


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

While I am all for interesting vehicles, please make sure that you and your friends are no where near the A30 going through Cornwall a week next Thursday!


----------

